# kanji



## scotchef38

Happy New Year to everyone.I have been buying a few old knives with a view to restoring them and some have kanji marks which I cannot identify.It seems to be a fairly common request so I thought it mightbe a good idea to start a library of known knife makers and their kanji marks.My thinking being that amongst all the members here we would have a fairly large range of different knives.?What do youthink?


----------



## chinacats

Makes perfect sense!


----------



## franzb69

good idea!


----------



## Jmadams13

That is a great idea. I have a few recent antique mall scores I am having issues identifying.


----------



## Dave Martell

If you guys (or any member) wants to take pictures we can start a kanji library in the Knife Knowledge section. Maybe we can even talk one of our Japanese speakers/readers to post a typed out version of the kanji for search engine use too?

I like the idea and will help however I can.


----------



## scotchef38

Dave Martell said:


> If you guys (or any member) wants to take pictures we can start a kanji library in the Knife Knowledge section. Maybe we can even talk one of our Japanese speakers/readers to post a typed out version of the kanji for search engine use too?
> 
> I like the idea and will help however I can.


.
Thanks Dave,I have been trying to post a couple to get the ball rolling but I cant seem to attach an image.Help?


----------



## chinacats

I'll try to start this off with a few...kikuichi







tojiro






mizuno (white 2)


----------



## Jmadams13

I'll try to get some of mine up later


----------



## Yamabushi

Dave Martell said:


> Maybe we can even talk one of our Japanese speakers/readers to post a typed out version of the kanji for search engine use too?



Do you mean like this?

Masamoto - &#27491;&#26412;
Sugimoto - &#26441;&#26412;
Tojiro - &#34276;&#27425;&#37070;

If that's what you're referring to, I can help a bit.


----------



## franzb69

yes sir yamabushi, that's what he meant.

=D


----------



## cclin

I can help with kanji too! but I'm slow typer, I'll post some if I got time......


----------



## Yamabushi

Maker:
Aritsugu - &#26377;&#27425;
Fujiwara Teruyasu - &#34276;&#21407;&#29031;&#24247;
Glestain - &#12464;&#12524;&#12473;&#12486;&#12531;
Heiji Nakaya - &#24179;&#27835;&#20013;&#23627;
Honsho-Kanemasa - &#26412;&#21280;&#20860;&#27491;
Kikuichi - &#33738;&#19968;
Masahiro - &#27491;&#24195;
Masamoto - &#27491;&#26412;
Misono - &#12511;&#12477;&#12494;
Nenohi - &#23376;&#12398;&#26085;
Shigefusa - &#37325;&#25151;
Sugimoto - &#26441;&#26412;
Tadatsuna Ikkanshi - &#24544;&#32177;&#19968;&#31487;&#23376;
Takeda - &#27494;&#30000;
Tojiro - &#34276;&#27425;&#37070;
Watanabe - &#28193;&#36794;

Steel:
Shirogami - &#30333;&#32025; - White Steel (Literally "white paper", from the white paper label on the steel)
Aogami - &#38738;&#32025; - Blue Steel (Literally "blue paper", from the blue paper label on the steel)
Aogami Super - &#38738;&#32025;&#12473;&#12540;&#12497;&#12540;


----------



## Yamabushi

Knife Type:
Gyuto - &#29275;&#20992;
Deba-bocho - &#20986;&#20995;&#21253;&#19969;
Menkiri-bochoi - &#40634;&#20999;&#21253;&#19969; (Noodle)
Nakiri-bocho - &#33756;&#20999;&#12426;&#21253;&#19969;
Sashimi-bocho - &#21050;&#36523;&#21253;&#19969;
Santoku-bocho - &#19977;&#24499;&#21253;&#19969;
Sujihiki-bocho -&#31563;&#24341;&#21253;&#19969;
Usuba-bocho - &#34180;&#20995;&#21253;&#19969;
Yanagiba-bocho - &#26611;&#20995;&#21253;&#19969;


----------



## cclin

thanks! Yamabushi, that's nice! no need to typing all the way.... if any one needs more information about J- knife type please check HERE 


Yamabushi said:


> Knife Type:
> Gyuto - &#29275;&#20992;
> Deba-bocho - &#20986;&#20995;&#21253;&#19969;
> Menkiri-bochoi - &#40634;&#20999;&#21253;&#19969; (Noodle)
> Nakiri-bocho - &#33756;&#20999;&#12426;&#21253;&#19969;
> Sashimi-bocho - &#21050;&#36523;&#21253;&#19969;
> Santoku-bocho - &#19977;&#24499;&#21253;&#19969;
> Sujihiki-bocho -&#31563;&#24341;&#21253;&#19969;
> Usuba-bocho - &#34180;&#20995;&#21253;&#19969;
> Yanagiba-bocho - &#26611;&#20995;&#21253;&#19969;


----------



## Yamabushi

cclin said:


> thanks! Yamabushi, that's nice! no need to typing all the way.... if any one needs more information about J- knife type please check HERE



Oops, I got carried away! :biggrin:


----------



## franzb69

well that just confirmed my santoku to be an aritsugu kyoto. =D


----------



## Yamabushi

Glad to see this is paying off already! Maybe once the list gets built up a bit this can become a sticky or get moved to the Kitchen Knife Knowledge section?


----------



## franzb69

> Glad to see this is paying off already! Maybe once the list gets built up a bit this can become a sticky or get moved to the Kitchen Knife Knowledge section?



+1 =D


----------



## Yamabushi

chinacats said:


> mizuno (white 2)




Mizuno is &#27700;&#37326;. I can't make out the 4 small kanji at the top, but the bottom three are &#28304;&#26157;&#24544;, which says, "Source Akira Tadashi".


----------



## chinacats

Yamabushi said:


> Mizuno is &#27700;&#37326;. I can't make out the 4 small kanji at the top, but the bottom three are &#28304;&#26157;&#24544;, which says, "Source Akira Tadashi".



Interesting, bought from JCK as Mizuno and box says Akitada which is I assume is the Akira Tadashi. I'm confused (nothing new about that) though I do like the knife :O


----------



## Yamabushi

chinacats said:


> Interesting, bought from JCK as Mizuno and box says Akitada which is I assume is the Akira Tadashi. I'm confused (nothing new about that) though I do like the knife :O



Sorry for not being more clear. Yes, your knife is a Mizuno. It's normal for Mizuno knives to not have Mizuno written on the blade. I was just adding some detail about what is written there. You can see that better here: http://www.mizunotanrenjo.jp/


----------



## cclin

more kanji...
there are few points I need to mantion:
*most Kanji on blade is not maker's full name, mostly just maker's Family name or first name. I only type the Kanji show on the blade
*most Kanji on blade include words like "made by", "specially made", " register by", "place made" etc. those Kanji is not in this pose list!
*some knife makers have different Kanji on different Series knives
KKF members who have more j-knives knowlage( Jon & sara from JKI, Mari from Korin, Maxim from JNS etc..) than me, You are more than welcome to correct any mistakes in the list!!
I hope these will help....

Sakai Yusuke- &#22586; &#20305;&#21161;
CCK(Chan Chi Kee)-&#38515;&#26525;&#35352;
Keijiro Doi -&#37257;&#24515; &#30142;&#39080;
Yoshikane- &#21513;&#20860;
Moritaka- &#30427;&#39640; or &#37329;&#37628;&#20853;&#34907;&#28304;
Tanaka- &#35488;&#36020;
Konosuke-&#24184;&#20043;&#31056;
Takeshi Saji-&#20304;&#27835; &#27494;&#22763;
Suisin- &#37257;&#24515;
Akifusa- &#26086;&#25151;
Teruyasu Fujiwara- &#34276;&#21407; &#29031;&#24247; 
Tsukasa Hinoura-&#21496;&#20316;
Korin(house brand)- &#20809;&#29747;
kochi(JkI house brand)-&#26481;&#39080;
Gessing(jki house brand)-&#26376;&#24515;
Hide-&#33521;
Yoshiaki Fujiwara(Kato) - &#34276;&#21407; &#33391;&#26126;
Takamura Suminagashi- &#39640;&#26449;


----------



## Dave Martell

Great stuff guys, keep it coming. 

I'll prune and clean up this thread and move it to the Knowledge forum once it's done.


----------



## Yamabushi

Yep, nice one, Charles! If people can post makers not yet shown, photos of the the writing on their knives, or anything else they'd like the kanji for, that can help us flesh out the list.


----------



## insomniac

out of curiousity... Anyone recognize this maker? white paper one... second kanji is somewhat generic and I can't seem to figure out what the first kanji is supposed to be. I've had this one for awhile now but never figured out who made it.

and just as a bit of an addition...
Keijiro Doi -&#37257;&#24515; &#30142;&#39080; >> The kanji actually just reads suisin-shippo/hayate. Keijiro's symbol is the diamond emblem placed on the back. The reason I highlight this is because this line is no longer made by Keijiro. It is now produced by his son, but is still called &#30142;&#39080;. Only the diamond kanji on the back has been changed to be Itsuo's kanji instead of the diamond.


----------



## cclin

insomniac said:


> out of curiousity... Anyone recognize this maker? white paper one... second kanji is somewhat generic and I can't seem to figure out what the first kanji is supposed to be. I've had this one for awhile now but never figured out who made it.



I also have problem identify 2nd letter; however, according kkf member "Yamabushi" , It's Togiharu!!http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/15348-help-ID-this-knife


----------



## insomniac

Thanks... I think you correct in that the character is the same as that in Togiharu, however, actually another member has helped remind me of where I got this.

I believe this was a purchase from Kamata in Tokyo, and seems to be a house brand. It would explain why Yamabushi saw it in Kappabashi.

http://kap-kam.com/

also, while I am here, a couple of examples of the kanjis on knives members can use for ref:

Masamoto Sohonten (left) vs Tsukiji Masamoto (right)






Aritsugu Kyoto (left) vs Aritsugu Tsukiji (right) - actually think you can't easily tell these apart. Whited out part covering an engraving I had added so as not to distract.






Ichimonji Chuki






more to follow...


----------



## Yamabushi

insomniac said:


> I believe this was a purchase from Kamata in Tokyo, and seems to be a house brand. It would explain why Yamabushi saw it in Kappabashi.



Yes, you are 100% correct. I saw the knife in Kamata.


----------



## Hbeernink

Yes kamata is where I bought mine as well (from thread cited previously http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/15348-help-ID-this-knife)- the store manager told me the name but I can't recall exactly what he said about it. It's turned out to be a great knife


----------



## RCG

*Tanaka*


----------



## jojo33

I just posted a topic on the Tanakas. Can anyone please see if they can answer my question?


----------



## RocketPower

Hi all,

This is my first time posting on this forum!
Really enjoying reading all the threads so far!

Was wondering if someone would be able to help me with this knife.
Want to find out what it is to see if it is worth restoring.

Look forward to finding out what it is!

Cheers,


----------



## CaremeFraiche

I love hearing the knives' Kanji pronounced in Chinese it gives a whole different ambiance.


----------



## ryann

RocketPower said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first time posting on this forum!
> Really enjoying reading all the threads so far!
> 
> Was wondering if someone would be able to help me with this knife.
> Want to find out what it is to see if it is worth restoring.
> 
> Look forward to finding out what it is!
> 
> Cheers,



The kanji says: "Kikusui Kinsei HonWarikomi", where kikusui is the name, kinsei means 'humbly made' and honwarikomi is 'real warikomi' 
I can't find your knife on their website, but the prices on these knives don't suggest they are worth a lot of dough. However, they seem to be more interested in selling Mouzoutou, which are imitation swords, and look pretty COOOL!!!


----------



## shownomarci

Hello,
Can i have a bit of info about this?



Thank you!


----------



## KenHash

shownomarci said:


> Hello,
> Can i have a bit of info about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Probably Ooishi Hamono of Hiroshima.


----------



## xsmx13

Hello All,

I purchased this left handed 270mm yanagiba used from ebay awhile back. It's unusual, to me at least, in that it has a copper ferrule on the octagonal handle. I've seen plenty of older knives with the brass ferrule, but never anything octagonal. Can anyone help shed some light on the kanji?






Thanks!


----------



## Kingkor

xsmx13 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I purchased this left handed 270mm yanagiba used from ebay awhile back. It's unusual, to me at least, in that it has a copper ferrule on the octagonal handle. I've seen plenty of older knives with the brass ferrule, but never anything octagonal. Can anyone help shed some light on the kanji?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



From what ebay seller did you purchase it? I cant find any lefty knives on ebay


----------



## xsmx13

Kingkor said:


> From what ebay seller did you purchase it? I cant find any lefty knives on ebay



I can't recall as it was some time ago, but they weren't a regular seller of knives. Just had the one used knife for sale at the time


----------



## najimi13

can anyone tell me what it says above the masamoto stamp? I figured the last one is &#37628;, but the other two(three?) have me stumped.


----------



## ryann

najimi13 said:


> can anyone tell me what it says above the masamoto stamp? I figured the last one is &#37628;, but the other two(three?) have me stumped.



Welcome to the forum 

I think that says '&#32020;&#26085;&#26412;&#37628;' which translates to 'pure japanese steel'.


----------



## najimi13

ryann said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I think that says '&#32020;&#26085;&#26412;&#37628;' which translates to 'pure japanese steel'.



Thanks a lot. I think you're right. I was hoping it was something special lol :biggrin:

Also thanks for the welcome. I'm a long time lurker. The information here is always so helpful.


----------



## karif

Any help with this yanagi? Can get some .better shots if need be.






Thanks for the help.


----------



## dreamwalker

ryann said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> I think that says '&#32020;&#26085;&#26412;&#37628;' which translates to 'pure japanese steel'.



&#32020;&#26085;&#26412;&#37628;' also mean Honyaki


----------



## Badgertooth

Not sure if this is the active kanji ID thread but I have a doozy if it is. I know the stone is maruoyama but some of the kanji are obscured by years of use.





Any ideas?


----------



## XooMG

Yellow suita. &#40643;&#33394;&#24034;&#26495;


----------



## Badgertooth

Thank you very much Xoomg


----------



## Badgertooth

Another stone one


----------



## XooMG

&#20845;&#22411;&#33750;&#33970;&#23447;&#20116;&#37070;&#23665;


----------



## Badgertooth

Thanks Xoomg, does that mean type 60, shoboudani something something mountain?


----------



## XooMG

Badgertooth said:


> Thanks Xoomg, does that mean type 60, shoboudani something something mountain?


Form/type 6 (sic), Shobu Sogoro mountain.


----------



## Badgertooth

Awesome, thank you


----------



## preizzo

Friend need some help to identify a knife, I saw this line allready but not sure of the brand. Though it s a tojiro, not sure! Please help me.


----------



## toufas

Anyone can id this?


----------



## XooMG

toufas said:


> Anyone can id this?


&#22586;&#23526;&#20809;


----------



## toufas

XooMG said:


> &#22586;&#23526;&#20809;



Sakkai jikko?


----------



## XooMG

toufas said:


> Sakai jikko?


Yup.


----------



## toufas

Thank you
No indication on what steel is it right? I am being offered a 120mm deba and I am on the fence about it.


----------



## khashy

toufas said:


> Thank you
> No indication on what steel is it right? I am being offered a 120mm deba and I am on the fence about it.



The steel type is usually stamped on the opposite side of the blade


----------



## toufas

khashy said:


> The steel type is usually stamped on the opposite side of the blade



Unfortunately not on this


----------



## pkjames

Likely to be SK5


----------



## karif

karif said:


> Any help with this yanagi? Can get some .better shots if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 Made a quick sketch of this kanji, it's hard to get clear pics since its hand chiseled and been thinned a few times





Sorry for my disrespectful attempt at writing kanji. :surrendar:


----------



## Badgertooth

Bit of a curly one here









Oouchi &#22823;&#20869; possibly?


----------



## foody518

No, top character for sure not right and bottom looks to be different too
Top character reminds me of 'kawa' (skin) more than anything else I'm thinking of atm...


----------



## Marwin3000

Can anyone help me out here?

Knife one:









Knife two:


----------



## Marwin3000

No one?


----------



## foody518

Knife one 2nd photo - &#39080;&#32011;&#38738;&#32025; 
something like wind pattern/ripple pattern blue paper


----------



## preizzo

The second knife looks like a masakage


----------



## foody518

preizzo said:


> The second knife looks like a masakage



Kanji for "masakage" is different


----------



## JBroida

knife #1- togiharu
Knife #2- takayuki


----------



## no_one_just_Roy

karif said:


> Any help with this yanagi? Can get some .better shots if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help.





karif said:


> Made a quick sketch of this kanji, it's hard to get clear pics since its hand chiseled and been thinned a few times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my disrespectful attempt at writing kanji. :surrendar:



Hmm... could it be something like "&#26408;&#23627; &#30495;&#19978;&#22269;" or something? Especially the first character is very difficult to decipher. But I couldn't find any similar matching name and, honestly, it looks more like mis-engraved inscription.


----------



## dwalker

Any help with this?


----------



## dwalker




----------



## preizzo

Tanaka


----------



## dwalker

preizzo said:


> Tanaka



Come on, man!


----------



## preizzo

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;don't know so much about Kanji...... &#128522;


----------



## wind88

Not sure if it's correct:

Yoshikuni &#32681;&#22283;


----------



## JBroida

yeah... it says sakai yoshikuni saku and honyaki... and then mizuhonyaki in the right photo


----------



## dwalker

JBroida said:


> yeah... it says sakai yoshikuni saku and honyaki... and then mizuhonyaki in the right photo



Thanks Jon. Have you seen one of these before? I've not found anything exactly like it in my limited research. 
View attachment 35630


----------

